# Customs declaration forms For house removal



## Mark s (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi everyone,
Apologies if this has already been posted but I’ve looked everywhere and can’t find any firm answers.
Do I have to fill in customs declaration forms if we are doing a diy home removal from the Uk to our house in Spain via the channel tunnel and France, and if so, where can we download them.
We will be hiring a 3.5t box van so it will only be some furniture, white goods and personal possessions.
Any help would be really appreciated.
Regards,
Mark & Taffi


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola, 

As I understand it, if you are moving your own stuff, then no documentation is needed but if you employ a driver or a company, the everything needs to be documented. 

I would advise caution if you are using a 3.5 ton van, the weight of your goods can easily bring the weight over the gross vehicle weight - may i suggest a local weighbridge is used before starting the journey 

Davexf


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I hired a "man and van" to move some household items when we moved to Benidorm but never even considered having to fill in customs forms and nobody ever suggested that I should. I don't think it's necessary unless the removal company recommends it.

Steve


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

When UK was in EU, there was no restriction of personal goods being transported between EU states, except for certain items like alcohol (only for personal use) and tobacco. When we come out of the implementation period, we become third country nationals and customs documentation becomes necessary. Transport companies should have details of the requirement and can either complete the form for you or pass it to you.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Joppa said:


> When UK was in EU, there was no restriction of personal goods being transported between EU states, except for certain items like alcohol (only for personal use) and tobacco. When we come out of the implementation period, we become third country nationals and customs documentation becomes necessary. Transport companies should have details of the requirement and can either complete the form for you or pass it to you.


I have read the 200 page document detailing the post transition period for this set of circumstances, and there is no info regarding second hand personal furniture and goods, it focuses on new items for resale. Hopefully the guide will be published before December, as it`s a complete unknown at present. Common sense says that a simple list of items carried will be enough, because at the moment, if applied as is, the white paper suggest that tax may need to be paid. Chaos will ensue if customs do not have difinitive answers, a friend on the Border Force, when asked, said, "not a clue".


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In the past when shipping personal possessions between UK and non-EU countries, a full inventory and customs declaration had to be completed. There was no duty to pay on personal items. Unless there is a EU-UK agreement, I expect similar requirement to be imposed.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Joppa said:


> In the past when shipping personal possessions between UK and non-EU countries, a full inventory and customs declaration had to be completed. There was no duty to pay on personal items. Unless there is a EU-UK agreement, I expect similar requirement to be imposed.


Me too


----------



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

We moved from the UK to Spain last week.

Had a removals "man with a big van" to bring over around 16m3 goods mostly packed in 50+ boxes. All we produced for him was a list Box 1 to 10 - clothes, box 11 to 16 - kitchen etc. My wife had it written down and took photos she watsapped to the removal man.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Until 31st December, there is no customs form to complete for shipping personal goods between UK and Spain, but an inventory is a good idea as you go through customs just in case they ask what's inside. They still have the right to stop and inspect the goods.
What the requirement is going to be from 1st January is anyone's guess, but if full non-EU documentation is imposed, expect a ream of paper!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Joppa said:


> What the requirement is going to be from 1st January is anyone's guess, but if full non-EU documentation is imposed, expect a ream of paper!


WHAT - only the one - that's a bargain LOL 

DAvexf


----------

